# Amasa vs. Bergland



## rickwalley (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey everyone,
I've decided to try and get a tag this fall. I'll have enough points for either a 2nd Hunt Amasa or a 1st Hunt Bergland. I want to hunt over bait, so I know that puts me at risk that a 2nd season Amasa choice could quickly be dealing with dog hunting and how it may impact my bait hunting. I'd love to hear a bunch of people's thoughts on picking between the two options. Also I will need to start a new relationship with an outfitter, so I would like to hear any referrals that anyone may have. I'll be staying down near the MI/WI border, so in a perfect world, I'd love to hunt in the southern part of either Amasa or Bergland hunt units, but I know that will also depend on who I feel comfortable with when I choose an outfitter. Overall I'd prefer to pick Amasa, as I've read that it generally has better quality hunts than Bergland, but the 2nd hunt season option has me really thinking hard on this one.

Thanks to all who can offer their advice.


----------



## UplandHntr (May 10, 2010)

Im in the same situation. Trying to decide between Bergland week 1 or Amasa week 2. There's got to be local guys in the Watersmeet, LOL, Iron River area that are baiting. :help:


----------



## BearMagnum (Aug 18, 2012)

I can't give you an actual field report comparison between the two. I can tell you that based on 2013's registered bears, the success rate between the two is almost identical(Amasa 2nd was 36.7% vs. Bergland 1st at 35.2%). 

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Bear_Hunting_Digest_454168_7.pdf#page=6

That being said there is far fewer tags(basically half) in the Amasa unit compared to Bergland, which equates to less competition from other hunters. So purely based on numbers Amasa 2nd period is the way to go. 

However, most likely bear tags will be reduced 16% for the next few years so take that into consideration when choosing which tag to go with.

Sorry I can't give you more, I've been a Gwinn & Baraga BMU guy for the past few seasons. Good luck!


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Ontario has more bears and more opportunity for a trophy. Cost is about the same and you can buy the license over the counter. Plenty of folks here on this site who can recommend contacts for a paid hunt.


----------



## BearMagnum (Aug 18, 2012)

Rooster Cogburn said:


> Ontario has more bears and more opportunity for a trophy. Cost is about the same and you can buy the license over the counter. Plenty of folks here on this site who can recommend contacts for a paid hunt.


Maybe because they have been saving up points for years for a hunt in their home state? Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I have hunted both units but It's a toss up on which one I prefer. I do like the first hunt in Amasa because I have a few great spots that are almost guaranteed to be successful until the hounds start . Plus it seems like there are more people in and about in the woods there.Bergland is more remote with fewer rds so I can have more areas to bait without competition. I have been waiting on drawing Baldwin ( it's going to be awhile and I am waiting on a giant )but after that I will be going for third hunt in Bergland or Baraga from then on.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Not sure why you took my post as a negative statement. I was just pointing out a better option than spending several years accumulating points when you can buy a kill tag over the counter and hunt Ontario where the bear population is easily twice what Michigan has to offer. And, for the folks who do not want to share the woods with dog hunters Ontario is the answer.


----------



## otterk (Dec 24, 2012)

Good point Rooster - People need not got all freaked out about the hound hunters. I do both and have harvested bears both ways. A few years ago I had a bait set up for my son. At three when I was dropping him off to bait and hunt for the evening I could hear hounds in the swamp. I stopped and talked to the guys and they were trying to round up dogs. They had been outrun by the bear. At 7:10 my son got his first bear a 200 pound tagged(both ears) black bear. Had it mounted that way.


----------



## UplandHntr (May 10, 2010)

while I appreciate the suggestions about other areas - I'm not really considering other places to hunt this Fall. I have points accumulating in several states and will consider Ont. in the future. This year Im doing MI and dont need a place to stay. So Im really just looking for a vote for Amasa/2 or Bergland/1 and a guide to bait.

Without the need for a place to stay, I think I'd be hard pressed to find a hunt in Ont. for about the same cost. Im all ears if you all have one.


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

No need for anyone to get their panties in a bunch over those who choose to chase behind hounds. I would jump at the chance to bait hunt 2nd period Amasa as close to the WI border as possible, Good luck at whichever you choose.


----------



## BearMagnum (Aug 18, 2012)

Rooster Cogburn said:


> Not sure why you took my post as a negative statement. I was just pointing out a better option than spending several years accumulating points when you can buy a kill tag over the counter and hunt Ontario where the bear population is easily twice what Michigan has to offer. And, for the folks who do not want to share the woods with dog hunters Ontario is the answer.


Rooster-

While I certainly agree with you on bear hunting in Ontario for a number of reasons(I'm doing a DIY bear hunt way up north in Ontario this August), the OP said that they have already saved up the points for the two possible UP hunts, which at least shows commitment to hunting here. I was just trying to keep it on track for the OP. 

Also on the topic of hounds, I really wouldn't worry about it. Bait where the hound hunters prefer not to go and you won't have any issues. I've had 3 successful 3rd season hunts in a row in multiple BMU's and never had an issue. Honestly the biggest enemies to a late season bait hunter(this applies to 2nd and 3rd season tags) are grouse hunters and off-roaders. I swear no matter how deep into the bush I go they find me :lol:. Even that's not really an issue, just puts a lot of human activity in the woods which makes the bears a little more on edge.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Rooster Cogburn said:


> Not sure why you took my post as a negative statement. I was just pointing out a better option than spending several years accumulating points when you can buy a kill tag over the counter and hunt Ontario where the bear population is easily twice what Michigan has to offer. And, for the folks who do not want to share the woods with dog hunters Ontario is the answer.


Alot of truth in this. While building Michigan points for a certain unit, if you need a bear fix Ontario is the way to go. No draw, lots of bears and fishing. The prices are fairly comparative and even cheaper than Michigan if you do your research. If they start the spring bear for NR's...I'm in!


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for responding Bear Magnum. Although, I am a little surprised at referring to other users as "the enemy." I sure as hell don't look at folks that way. Guess its the entitlement culture we're living in.


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

rickwalley said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I've decided to try and get a tag this fall. I'll have enough points for either a 2nd Hunt Amasa or a 1st Hunt Bergland. I want to hunt over bait, so I know that puts me at risk that a 2nd season Amasa choice could quickly be dealing with dog hunting and how it may impact my bait hunting. I'd love to hear a bunch of people's thoughts on picking between the two options. Also I will need to start a new relationship with an outfitter, so I would like to hear any referrals that anyone may have. I'll be staying down near the MI/WI border, so in a perfect world, I'd love to hunt in the southern part of either Amasa or Bergland hunt units, but I know that will also depend on who I feel comfortable with when I choose an outfitter. Overall I'd prefer to pick Amasa, as I've read that it generally has better quality hunts than Bergland, but the 2nd hunt season option has me really thinking hard on this one.
> 
> ...



I sent u a pm


----------

